# Ninco in H.O. Scale ?



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

I was at a slot car show this weekend and a guy showed me a tiny slot car that was smaller than H.O. scale and looked similar to a "Micro Machines" slot car in size, but the chassis configuration more closely resembled a modern inline Tyco chassis. The pick ups looked like round "floating disks" and it had what looked like an 80s vette body. The owner said it may be a "Ninco" set car.

Any ideas ?
Chet


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Tomy made a slot car, smaller than HO, and only sold in Japan...perhaps that's it.


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Thanks Magnuts, you might have something there because it did have a single bar traction magnut like a Tomy. The car belongs to a board member who I hope will post a picture !

Chet


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

Chet,
what Magnuts is referring to is the Tomy Micrex line. These cars were indeed smaller than HO, but rather larger than Micro Machines. They feature a worm gear drive.
I would rather think what you saw was a car of the NIKKO MICRO RACER line, these cars have the inline configuration with crown and pinion gear and the bar traction magnet. I do not recall the Micrex offering a Corvette body, but NIKKO surely did.
Just my guesses!

Michael


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Wow thanks Michael, I think you are correct about it being a NIKKO MICRO RACER , but unfortunatly a quick search only uncovers mostly R/C stuff made by Nikko. I will keep looking,

Chet


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

Chet,
these were hard to come by! Actually I am looking for these for quite some time! There were two in ebay, if I recall right, since about 3 years! First was too expensive for me, second I was overbid. Its always the same, since most of the interesting US auctions were ending at 4.00 in the morning, so there is no chance to keep track of the bidders.
If you want to see pictures of the cars and sets check Sluggers site:
www.sluggercan.com
Go for slotcars, then manufacturers. There you will find the most complete list of HO scale manufacturers with pictures! BTW: There were the Tomy Micrex also;-)
Michael


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

That settles it. Definatly Nikko Scale Racer. Mystery Solved. Thanks for reminding me of that wonderfull resource (Slugger's Page)

Chet


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Any pix? rr


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

I thought you would never ask ~ !!

http://hodrags.com/MfrNikkoMicroRacers.html

http://hodrags.com/MfrMicrex.html


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Thanks for the pix! Haven't seen those before. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

I'm with RR in not seeing them before. I was thinking they were some sort of variation of the original size, but they are completely different. They look a lot closer to Ho scale. I'd love to see one next to a T-Jet for size comparison. They kind of remind me of Rogers' Shrinkworks cars. How do they perform with that worm-gear set? I wish they were more readily available (inexpensive)--I would definitely get some. Nice looking cars.
Thank you for the pics
cheers


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

man those are small could u see a four or six laner on a 4x8 it would be a huge track for those


----------

